# Just moved and our housebroken dog is peeing everywhere! Help!



## monkmullen (Sep 18, 2008)

Our dog, Rosco, is approximately 2 years old. He's a big boy - 110 lbs give or take - whose breed is unknown. He's definitely part lab and part rottweiler, but there's other characteristics in place that we can not identify. He's been diagnosed with hip displaysia, but as far as we can tell that hasn't slowed him down one bit. 

A few weeks ago, we moved into a new house. We put in a dog run on the side of the house, and there is a dog door that's always open leading to this area. During the day, he and one of our other dogs are restricted to the laundry room (that's where the dog door is), and it seems that they go outside to pee with no problem. 

But, ever since we've moved in he's been peeing in the house. This is not an issue we've ever had with him. He was house broken when we got him, and we'd never had any problem at our old house. 

So far it's been mostly restricted to two rooms; however, the whole house smells like dog pee. We've saturated all areas with "Nature's Miracle" and it still smells. We've cleaned the carpets with a carpet cleaner and it still smells. The smell is just overwhelming.

How safe are we in assuming that he's just marking his territory and that he'll get over it? What should we do in the meantime?

Also, does anyone have any tips on eliminating this odor?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilsheperd (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds to me like he is marking but I cant say for sure that he will stop doing it on his own or not... Sounds like the kind of deal where you probably have to start working with him again like a "back to the basics" thing but it will be a lot easier since he pretty much knows what he is supposed to be doing.

sorry I can't be more help there but....

With the odor thing I share you frustration because I just moved too and the people that lived here before had a giant lab that must have went to the bathroom a lot on the living room rug because even though it doesn't have stains it reeks of foul dog smell that roams all over the house....Like you we have shampooed used sprays deoderizers and nothing seems to kill the odor.

I pin pointed the smell and it is for sure all soaked in the living room rug so even though we have now tamed it almost 95%, still 2 months later I catch a whiff from time to time so next week the carpet is getting replaced.

I think u should pin point the areas that got hit, of course do what you have to to get him to stop, use the cleaners over and over then air it out.

I did find that a brand called "OUT! odor and stain removed" worked better for us than natures miracle and was cheaper. Probably should use the 1/2 gallon cuz u will go through it all before long.

I got it at wal-mart btw.

In time I'm sure using those shampooers and odor removers would have killed the smell but the thought of that carpet being that saturated with my 4 year old running around was enough to make me decide to just rip it out. 

Sorry about your luck just know u r not alone.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It could be marking or just stress from the move. The biggest thing is getting the small out of the house and retraining him, just go back to housebreaking 101, there are some really good threads on the subject in the training forum. 

If he's not nuetered you may want ot do so to reduce marking behaviors.


----------



## monkmullen (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!

I'd read that marking is going to look like little squirts here and there, and that big spots are a sign of not wanting or being able to go outside. 

Well, we've got big spots and he's got free access to the dog run 24/7, so I'm assuming that he just doesn't feel like going outside anymore. 

I'm going to head out at lunch today and get some more odor remover ("OUT!" specifically, as well as another brand that my wife suggests). I'm also going to look for a sturdy brush on a long stick, so I can scrub the areas without getting too close to them.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

you might have to replace the carpet. if there was another pet living in the home and the smell got into the underlay of the carpet (the foamy stuff underneath) then nothing you can do will get it out. if you've tried those enzyme remover cleaners then another thing I'd suggest is arm and hammer's pet fresh powder. that stuff was amazing when our dog was a puppy. anywhere I'd sprinkle it he would immediately stop using as a bathroom.

as far as the dog peeing, I would simply restrict his access as if he's a puppy again until you can trust him.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with replacing the carpet, you might also have to do a refresh in potty training. I had to do that with a new dog I just got who I was told was potty trained. I just set the dog up to succeed. I used crate, tethers, etc.. to keep the dog with me or if I cant be around in a crate and let him outside to use the restroom. Basically not allowing him to use the restroom in the house.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm sorry you're having trouble. Moving is stressful enough (we've moved 2x in the last 2 months, first 2,500 miles then 15). It may not be a marking behavior. I've read that you sometimes have to retrain when you move because not all dogs will realize that it's not ok to go potty in the new place. They don't generalize well. 

We had a similar experience with our dog every time we rented a house for vacation -- she went to the bathroom in the house, even though she was potty trained at home. So when we moved to a new house this past Sunday, we decided to keep Poca under constant watch and limit her access to just the rooms we're in. We're gradually expanding her access to the whole house but it will take a couple of weeks. Playing and eating in rooms with us helps her realize it's not a potty place. And we're taking her outside to a potty area we've picked out and use the same commands we used at our old place to get her to go to the bathroom outside. We praise a lot when she goes in the right place. 

So far, she seems to get it -- no accidents yet. But we're not taking any chances that will allow her to fail without our being there to correct and then praise. IMO, Allowing her unsupervised access to any part of the house while training only reinforces elimination in the house -- you have to be there to catch it to be effective at the training. If you can't be there, crate or keep outside. It is just like going back to housetraining 101 but fortunately, it seems to take a lot less time than the first time around. I hope that's your experience, too. Good luck and let us know how it's going.


----------

